# DUMB ASS PACU



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

I cant get my pacu to stop freaking out. I just moved them (two 6") from a 60 gallon to a 100 gallon and they freak out any time im around. they never come out from hiding and if they do the are freaking out so bad it pisses me off. they freak out all my p's and silver dollars. Any thing i can or should do cause they are about to go bacl to the lps!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

You can always flush them down the toilet, thats if there small enough to fit though.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

pacu are the lamest fish imaginable. If your LFS won't take it, grab a bucket and stick the pacu in there, then stick the pacu in the freezer for an hour.


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

hahahahaha! pacu's are weird. I have three of them too, they don't hide, but they are always going back and forth looking out at me like mad fish.


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

First, Is there some reason why you above people can not give a 
respectfull anwser to a question? why do you bother if all you can say 
equals USELESS.

to the point, Pacu tend to just plain be skittish and nervous animals,
I would recomend back to the LPS they go, may as well take care of them now 
as they are going to break you in the future anyhow.

This question is really better put in General discussion and not in Scientific.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

what is this doing here...


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

who buy's a Pacus...


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

This iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiis OUTTA here!

Lighting, ammonia levels, vibrations/noise, available hiding spots. Check these things for your pacu.


----------



## Puma (Jan 27, 2004)

i dont have much to add other than the fact that this is a fish that grows to the size of a manhole cover, and needs a tank 3-4X the size of a 100 gallon for a single one.

pacus should be left in the wild.


----------



## Guest (Feb 2, 2004)

Badforthesport, I'm glad you were able to set up the 100 gallon. You won't be able to keep the Pacus in there forever. I've heard that when they get big enough, they can break the glass on the tank.

For nervous fish, such as silver dollars, I set up a large bundle of plastic plants as inch or so away from the back glass. Even very nervous fish will at sit still if they think they are hiding.


----------



## LaZy (Jun 17, 2003)

Puma said:


> pacus should be left in the wild.


 L o L Yup


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

i have only one thing to say GET RID OF THEM they are made up to b such better fish than they are they beat the crap outa my friends oskay and broke his heater and thermometer they are a waist of money.


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

wow, this is still up? i got rid of those damn pacu along time ago


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

badforthesport said:


> wow, this is still up? i got rid of those damn pacu along time ago


 lol good


----------



## Jebus (Feb 29, 2004)

haha yea i had a pair they were only about 6" but they were only skittish for the first month that i had them. but really they caused a leak in my tank after i turned my light on and they had one of there freak attacks. they weren't as bad as people make them out to be really you can't judge a fish until you've owned it. might i add there are really hard to get rid of.


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I had one, feed it to my P's after i got sick of it.


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

i like pacu, they are "advanced Hobbiest Only" type fish though..

i like them.. i might get a few soon.. just because they are kool.

lolol.....


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Peacock said:


> i like pacu, they are "advanced Hobbiest Only" type fish though..
> 
> i like them.. i might get a few soon.. just because they are kool.
> 
> lolol.....










ok?


----------



## Novato (Jan 25, 2004)

Peacock said:


> i like pacu, they are "advanced Hobbiest Only" type fish though..
> 
> i like them.. i might get a few soon.. just because they are kool.
> 
> lolol.....


 Your friend has some huge ones in a huge tank, huh? that tank is just insane. HUGE FISH


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

Peacock said:


> i like pacu, they are "advanced Hobbiest Only" type fish though..
> 
> i like them.. i might get a few soon.. just because they are kool.
> 
> lolol.....


 sarcasim kinda tough to do on a forum


----------



## Peacock (Feb 23, 2004)

I do like Pacu...

IMO they are better fish then P's... Go ahead, Shout at me for saying it!!

PACU > P's !!!!


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

im not shouting it just looks like were kiddin in that last comment with the little laugh at the end

people like the fish they like i aint judgeing

they do have a dazed look about em though


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

mr.freez said:


> im not shouting it just looks like were kiddin in that last comment with the little laugh at the end
> 
> people like the fish they like i aint judgeing
> 
> they do have a dazed look about em though


 hell yeah they do. they just look kinda dumb. hey if you like em that cool. i like em too. thats why i got rid of them cause my ps were getting them and i wanted them to have a happy home.


----------



## micus (Jan 7, 2004)

yah me and jebus were like 1----1 close to feeding one to my p's , by far the fugliest fish in the world


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

my pacu aint shy at all he was when he was really small. now he is 9-10in he was in my 180 with my p's but he kept eating all the food and he would grow like crazy. I tried moving him aroun to different tanks butt...... ok i am wrong i put him in with my guyana rhom and he got fucked up my guyana thom 6 inches or so maybe 7 just attacked him all day and night. after a while my pacu got pissed off and started really attacking back. THEN....and now he is in with my 8''xingu rhom of the horror for that poor pacu. He is my wife's favorite. He has been with us since he was like the size of a quarter. He was raised with my former rbp's. I wil try to take him to the bell isle zoo in detroit so he can have a happy home and i can visit.


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

good thing u got rid of them they r sure gay


----------



## deezdrama (Jul 9, 2005)

F u pacu haters


----------



## Bloody_pacu (Aug 3, 2005)

deezdrama said:


> F u pacu haters
> [snapback]1180032[/snapback]​


Agreed


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

Damn...why would you even dig up a thread as old as this...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)




----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Holy resurrection, Batman








If someone digs up an ancient thread, at least post something of value ("_F u pacu haters_" doesn't fall into that category, not even if I try really hard...)

*_Topic Closed_*


----------

